# WESTERN ISARMATIC PLOW MARK III not going left/right



## david_tucker (Dec 4, 2011)

i have a western plow isarmatic mark 3 cable system, had the pump assembly off twice, upon inspection there seems to be nothing wrong, good o rings, good seals, everything seems to be in order, however, when i mount it and make the best adjustments i can hit up the plow will go up and stay w adjustement, but when i angle the plow left or right it likes to go up and does not angle left or right, whats going on??


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Are the cables in the correct holes, ie up down in the up down and right left to right left.


----------



## LaytonTruck (Dec 5, 2011)

These units are very tough to get adjusted Ounce you have them working one of the toughest power units around Try the link below to the owners manual Might help with the adjustments

http://library.westernplows.com/default.asp?cat=214


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

After you pull the side cover off where the cables go in you will see two levers. One cable for up and down goes on one lever and one cable for the other lever to go left and right.

Use a screwdriver to move the levers to see which one does what and adjust the cables accordingly. It takes two people for this part because someone has to be in the truck controlling the shifter.

Its really not that difficult, just a pain in the rump...


----------

